# how many Litres of LPG in Kg ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A simple but hopefully not a stupid question . . . how much gas is actually in a 16kg Calor propane cylinder ? . . I'm thinking of going for a fixed underchassis LPG tank & thought that a 30 litre tank would be sufficient for my needs but I 'think' I read/heard somewhere that there is 2 litres to 1Kg,which means that in a 16Kg Calor cylinder there is 32 litres ??? it doesn't sound correct to me but hey, that why I'm asking


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

As near as damn it, you are correct. Approximately 2 litres of gas weighs one kilogram.

There is an exact conversion involving decimal places but for the general nitty gritty, the above is correct.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like its about right depends on the mix


Butane 570-580 Kg/m3
Propane 500-510 Kg/m3




Russell I think you will find thats 2 litres of liquid weigh a kilo 

Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi Frank

Yes, two litres of liquid gas weigh a kilogram.

Two litres of gas would weigh sod all!

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi vicdicdoc a 30litre tank will only be filled to 80% max of its volume. thats 24Litre.

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quote from Gaslows site...

6kg cylinder - 11.5 ltrs @ 80%

11kg cylinder - 21 ltrs @ 80%

pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I rang Gaslow last Friday 09/02/2007 and was informed by technical department that an 11Kg. bottle holds 22.5 ltrs at 80% volume.

I used 19.9 ltrs of gas from 13th Dec. 06 until 11th Feb. 07 when we arrived home from Spain. That was with only 5 days wild camping and 39hrs. with the fridge running on the ferry out to Bilbao (with their permission as we had drugs in the fridge that required a constant temp.) We had electric hookup on our return trip, 42hrs. and a force 9/ storm force 10 gale for 5 hrs. in the Bay of Biscay

As it was the first time I have used the Gaslow system I filled up at every opportunity whilst in Spain, at Zona Franca in Barcelona (3.1ltrs) Elche Road at Alicante (3.2ltrs) and the garage behind Brownhills Newark on the 9th Feb. (13.6ltrs).

I have a list of the GPL filling stations in Spain given me by the nice man at Repsol Alicante who laughed so much when I only had room for 3.2ltrs and was only 1.39 euros, I will post the list when I get a chance, only arrived home on Sunday so lots to do over the next couple of days.

Bob


----------

